# Wade beer



## kennerfin

I go on some pretty long wades. I hate having to go back to the boat for a bottle of suds. Is there any reasonably priced insulated floating coolers I could tie on to my belt? What do y'all do?


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12

i just throw a few in my net! But if you have to have them ice cold get ya a floating cooler. Or you could just make a float for a cooler you already have.
Tight lines and good luck with your cooler situation!


----------



## Part Timer

buy you a cheap $20 igloo and make a pvc raft with pool noodles for float. What you really need though is a power pole with a remote and a trolling motor with remote. You won't have to go to your boat, your boat will come to you! lol


----------



## Muddskipper

Take two or three cold ones put them in koozies and start stuffing pockets...or wade pouch

In theory the floating cooler is cool... But I hate dragging things

String the empties ><((()))'>


----------



## The Salty Raider

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Bobber-Floating-Cooler/7757565

It's called the 'Big Bobber'. Not only will it get some laughs, it keeps the beverages cold


----------



## OnedayScratch

The Salty Raider said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Bobber-Floating-Cooler/7757565
> 
> It's called the 'Big Bobber'. Not only will it get some laughs, it keeps the beverages cold


Dude you ain't right......
Use to pack two coolers in the tube; one dry, one wet.
Too bad Deek couldn't go.


----------



## tomtom83

I have one of these. Never thought about wading with it till now. It holds a six pack and keeps them cool for a while. Now that I can wet wade and pee on myself I might have to give it a shot.


----------



## JustSlabs

I don't have time to drink while I am wade fishing. Too busy chunking and winding.


----------



## Trouthunter

> I don't have time to drink while I am wade fishing. Too busy chunking and winding.


This lol. I might have a bottle of water with me though. Beer is for when I get back to the boat.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Trouthunter said:


> This lol. I might have a bottle of water with me though. Beer is for when I get back to the boat.
> 
> TH


No doubt


----------



## Reynolds4

JustSlabs said:


> I don't have time to drink while I am wade fishing. Too busy chunking and winding.





Trouthunter said:


> This lol. I might have a bottle of water with me though. Beer is for when I get back to the boat.
> 
> TH





Smackdaddy53 said:


> No doubt


You guys are taking y'alls fishing way too seriously then! LOL

Just for the record, I usually just stay in the boat with the beer.


----------



## CroakerChoker

When me and my buddies go on wades they are loooong, maybe even all night. We will take soft sided coolers that hold a 12 pk and budgie them to a donut basket. If there are a bunch of us we take my kayak and use that as a home base. Those are really all night wade fishing parties, better than being at a bar. We don't leave till we sober up too.


----------



## JustSlabs

Really? You drink enough while wading that you have to wait to sober up before leaving? That sounds smart..I guess if you step on a stingray while staggering around out there you won't feel it.


----------



## tspitzer

*wade fishing aids*

try something like this!


----------



## CroakerChoker

JustSlabs said:


> Really? You drink enough while wading that you have to wait to sober up before leaving? That sounds smart..I guess if you step on a stingray while staggering around out there you won't feel it.


Never said anything about staggering, I'm always fully functionable to fish. Just not always enough to operate a vehicle after drinking and being up all night. Drinking and driving is something I don't toy with.


----------



## sea hunt 202

nothing like a cold brew on the water, but when you are busy with fish - the longer you wait the colder it is and - the better it is. This could be a whole other thread-


----------



## fin&feather

Cant say I've ever seen someone wading with a drink other than a plastic bottle stuffed here or there, but my first thought if I did would be where's he putting the empties. Not saying the tube isn't a bad idea but concept wise when you go for a third are you going to keep fumbling the empties out and putting them back in each time lol?


----------



## CoogFisher12

fin&feather said:


> Cant say I've ever seen someone wading with a drink other than a plastic bottle stuffed here or there, but my first thought if I did would be where's he putting the empties. Not saying the tube isn't a bad idea but concept wise when you go for a third are you going to keep fumbling the empties out and putting them back in each time lol?


Stringers work for more than just fish :brew:

But I have long thought about a small cooler to bring with me to carry a few cold drinks. I just hate dragging things behind me (other than fish!). I know they make a pouch for golf bags that holds up to 6 beers. Used it once on the local course and it does a pretty good job keeping drinks cold. May try it next time I go wet a line!


----------



## tmyfml

I usually drag an "inflatable" float that looks similar to this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Reynolds4 said:


> You guys are taking y'alls fishing way too seriously then! LOL
> 
> Just for the record, I usually just stay in the boat with the beer.


**** right I take it seriously. I can drink after work, can 't make the most of a trip worrying about dragging around a bunch of beer.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SurfRunner

I like beer, but it stays at home when I am fishing...Unless I am bullred fishing on the beach. And even then, I don't drink a lot of it.


----------



## LosingNemo

I dont leave home without it. Stick one in your shirt pocket and get to fishing.


----------



## speckcaster

That's what your yak is for! the perfect wading partner!

speckcaster


----------



## Spooley

I may not always drink adult beverages when wade fishing, because I am usually stringing too many fish.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

Get a cheap camelbak and use it for whiskey and coke


----------



## txsmith1

Ha y'all are cracking me up with your creativity. Might as well add this to the list...

http://www.boozingear.com/beer-belts


----------



## dan_wrider

txsmith1 said:


> Ha y'all are cracking me up with your creativity. Might as well add this to the list...
> 
> http://www.boozingear.com/beer-belts


At least she's equipped with pfd's.


----------



## tspitzer

A old man told me one time fishing without beer is like making love to your sister--you could do it but nobody really wants to!!!


----------



## KEN KERLEY

When I'm wading, I'm fishing. Not worried about suds - but that's just me.


----------



## Reynolds4

tspitzer said:


> A old man told me one time fishing without beer is like making love to your sister--you could do it but nobody really wants to!!!


 that's funny right there :cheers:


----------



## mertz09

Trouthunter said:


> This lol. I might have a bottle of water with me though. Beer is for when I get back to the boat.
> 
> TH


Same here. After I clean a limit. :spineyes:


----------



## FlounderSeeker

txsmith1 said:


> Ha y'all are cracking me up with your creativity. Might as well add this to the list...
> 
> http://www.boozingear.com/beer-belts


Awesome. They work great, would be a hell of a lot better if she came with it.


----------



## jhruzek

He** if she came with it you would forget about fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

